# Barlows Audio Blog (Alias Top 10 für Schurken)



## daLord (25. Februar 2007)

Der Sprecher der Allimania Reihe, Barlow, hat 10 lustige regeln für jeden neune Schurken verfasst. Diese wurden in der WoW-Nacht #58 veröffentlicht. Ich denke viele werden da so die eine oder andere Wahrheit entdecke ndie auch auf andere Klassen übertragbar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Der Link zu der News auf wowszene.de: 58ste WoW-Nacht.

Oder hier direkt zu MP3: http://wowszene.de/files/top10fuerschurken.mp3

Hörts euch an ist wirklich der Brüller.

/Edit: Die komplett Liste:
*Schurken* (24.02.2007)
*Krieger* (07.03.2007)
*Jäger* (25.03.2007)
*Magier* (07.04.2007)
*Paladin* (07.04.2007)
*Druiden* (08.05.2007)


----------



## Nerak (25. Februar 2007)

Traurig aber wahr^^
Kenne wirklich einen der so drauf ist oO
Der hat mal ein Ticket geschrieben weil ich ihn im Duell besiegt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two (25. Februar 2007)

Kann ma einer sagen was da gesagt wirt?
bei mir geht des nich =(


----------



## daLord (25. Februar 2007)

Wie kann den ne MP3 nicht gehen? Kannst die Datei mir "Rachtsklick" - "Ziel speichern unter" auch einfach runterladen (4 M. Und für den Fall das du Windows benutzt solltest du dann die dann mit einem Programm namens Windows Media Player abspielen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (25. Februar 2007)

bwahahaha is das geil *köstlich amüsier*
spiel ja selbst nen schurken und bin voll der anti-top10fürschurken-schurke xD

aber absoluter renner meinerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *aufs mp3 handy zieh*


----------



## Dark_Fre_Ra (25. Februar 2007)

Richtig geil ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wen jemand anderer Meinung sein sollte dann flame ihn oder seine Mutter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Wichtiger Merksatz: Wen du mit Prymiditaischon-Codeblatt-Mbusch etc. Aggro ziehen solltest ist der Tank schult   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

hab ich mir direkt 7 mal angehört ^^


----------



## daLord (25. Februar 2007)

Dark_Fre_Ra schrieb:


> Wichtiger Merksatz: Wen du mit Prymiditaischon-Codeblatt-Mbusch etc. Aggro ziehen solltest ist der Tank schult
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das was danach kommt find ich noch besser: "Wenn du Aggro hast, komm nicht auf die Idee vanish zu benutzen. Das brauchst du für den nächsten ambush im fight. Wofür gibts heiler. Solln die was tun für ihr geld!"

Oder "Alle leute wollen dein crits wissen, gerade Anfänger vergessen in Raids häufig ihre Critrekorde via TS mittzuteilen. Keine falsche Scheu!"


----------



## MrFlix (25. Februar 2007)

Gott hab selten so gelacht xDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (26. Februar 2007)

jede klasse die länger als 50 Frames gegen dich überlebt ist imba  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bliblablubbman (26. Februar 2007)

Kiddie Scheiss...


----------



## kipi (26. Februar 2007)

is sehr lustig muss ich sagen aber trifft noch nich ganz zu.was soll nen mage mit nem 10k instant pyro wenn man ihn als leiche nich casten kann :\.und falls das hörspiel richtig sein sollte dann muss ich den server wechseln weil bei mir nur unfähige kacknoobs vorhanden sind.Die können sich bei richtiger spielweise nicht mal wehren.

Aber btt sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neronis (26. Februar 2007)

bliblablubbman schrieb:


> Kiddie Scheiss...



Du bist bestimmt 12 und spielst 'nen Schurken, richtig?


----------



## Galika (26. Februar 2007)

göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keyfun (27. Februar 2007)

HERLICH XD

das ist dermaßen genial 
4: Wenn du dich dazu herablässt irgendwelche kakn00bs in instanzen mit deiner hochheiligen anwesenheit zu beklücken steht dir sowieso schonmal jedes loot zu das du benutzen kannst. Das gilt auch für grüne stoffhosen des wals.

XXDD


----------



## daLord (7. März 2007)

Gibt ne neue Folge zum Krieger. Leider der totale Reinfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe die nächste Klassen kommentar wird wieder besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MP3: http://wowszene.de/files/barlowkrieger.mp3


----------



## dejaspeed (7. März 2007)

na aber hallo ? nur Zwei?? also ich kann vier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zocker40000 (7. März 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> Gibt ne neue Folge zum Krieger. Leider der totale Reinfall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich weis nicht was du hast ist doch voll lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ironaya (7. März 2007)

Heee geilgeil die Allimania Jungs machen wirklich nur lustige Sachen ^^
Sehr nice Hörspiele Dalord ^^
Hat auch ne Wahrheit an sich *g Krieger sind hohl hab nen Freund der hat nen Krieger und naja wegen dem bin ich und er Draufgegangen weil er nicht wusste das die Riesen in der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel sich teilen ^^
Spielte sich so ab einfach "CHARGED" xD

Schaust wohl auch Tagtäglich auf wowszene.de was? ^^


----------



## daLord (7. März 2007)

Ironaya schrieb:


> Schaust wohl auch Tagtäglich auf wowszene.de was? ^^



Jo Tagtäglich triffst ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab mir nen Paar Lesezeichen gemacht und die guck ich jeden Abend alle durch. Firefox Tabs ftw! Da ist halt buffed.de, wow-europe.com und wowszene.de (u.v.m.) drin.


----------



## Kopaka (8. März 2007)

Er hat das jetzt auch noch für Krieger gemacht: http://www.wowszene.de/comment.php?comment.news.918


----------



## Ironaya (8. März 2007)

Allimania und die anderen Filmchen was die machen sind ja auch wirkliche Komiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (8. März 2007)

Ironaya schrieb:


> Allimania und die anderen Filmchen was die machen sind ja auch wirkliche Komiker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur mal so nebenbei die Alimania Filme sind nicht vom wow-szene Team.

//Rafa


----------



## Otzer (16. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oh man ich lach mich weg muss ich den jungs mal im ts vorspielen wenn sie mal wieder sagen ich soll nicht so viel aggro machen


----------



## daLord (25. März 2007)

Neu "Der Jäger".

Mal wieder nicht schlecht.

*http://wowszene.de/files/wowszeneBarlowsBlog3.mp3*


----------



## dejaspeed (25. März 2007)

echt geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (25. März 2007)

Due Hunter Folge gefällt mir bis jetzt am besten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lankoron (26. März 2007)

Also mit etwas Selbstironie gehört ( 70er Tank^^), und selten so gelacht. Jetzt muss ich erst mal sehen, wie ich die Cornflakes aus der tastatur bekomme....


----------



## Kelzuad (26. März 2007)

Mmmmhh....ist es möglich das die Links zum Krieger und Schurken nicht mehr funktionieren?
Wenn ich sie anklicke bzw. "ziel speichern unter" bekomme ich die Meldung:"Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden".


----------



## Nerak (26. März 2007)

Oh Gott >.<
Selten so gelacht.
Aber dann bin ich anscheinend kein Jäger :O
Ich heisse nicht "Sniperdeath" oder "Hanspeter" und auch mein Pet heisst nicht Hubschraubär^^


----------



## daLord (26. März 2007)

Kelzuad schrieb:


> Mmmmhh....ist es möglich das die Links zum Krieger und Schurken nicht mehr funktionieren?
> Wenn ich sie anklicke bzw. "ziel speichern unter" bekomme ich die Meldung:"Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden".



Jo stimmt dieLinks hatten sich geändert. Ist gefixed. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (7. April 2007)

So und zwei neue Folgen von wowszene und Barlow. Magier und Paladin. Magier ist finde ich verdammt gut und Paladin ist auch nicht schlecht.

*Magier*
*Paladin*


----------



## Seogoa (7. April 2007)

Einfach nur Göttlich diese Folgen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendulas (7. April 2007)

Hab mir gerade nochmal alle 5 hintereinander angehört und lach mich tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wasser, brot, portal, unfug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leiver (7. April 2007)

@ Ironaya: 
deine 5 höchsten chars sind genau die...(Krieger,jäger,paladin,schurke und magier)^^

ich fannds einfach nur geil(lustig)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (7. April 2007)

ich wart auf den hexenmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendulas (8. April 2007)

Ich auch^^ 
Und beim Druiden kommt bestimmt was mit "ich kann ganz toll tanken und bin super dd" ^^ 
Mal schauen, Shamane kriegt auch noch sein Fett weg und natürlich Priester!


----------



## Seogoa (9. April 2007)

ALso das wohl geilste Zitat, wie ich finde ist wohl das aus der Mage datei beim Flaggen 


> Die einzige Aktion, ich betone und wiederhole, Die Einzige Aktion aus hunderten die er hier machen kann,  und die nicht nur nicht hilft sondern, und auch das betone und wiederhole ich, in der lage ist noch zu verhindern das wir die flagge bekommen ist ein instant AE effekt seinerseits -  DIE EINZIGE


----------



## Flapp (9. April 2007)

ja endlich einer der versteht das unsre klassen nur dafür gemacht wurde die raidgruppe wipen zulassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  :


----------



## Seogoa (9. April 2007)

Flapp schrieb:


> ja endlich einer der versteht das unsre klassen nur dafür gemacht wurde die raidgruppe wipen zulassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach Flapp, wir Jäger sind doch eh immer an allem Schuld und Chinafarmer sind wa auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich musste gerade an die Szene in der Southpark folge denken als Clyde anstand seinen Char zu spielen sich lieber den Playboy angeschaut hat, jaaa und wenn es dann letztendlich zum loot kommt, da haben wir sowieso auf alles NEED /HunterITEM  ^^

HUNTER FTW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (9. April 2007)

weißt du was mir passiert ist ich lauf mit meinem pet (schwein) name boar aus fun in winterspring rum 
komtm son magger bespuckt mich lacht mich aus etc frag ich ihn was das soll sagt er ich zitiere

"0o tut mir voll sry ich dachte du wärst nen Chinafarmer wegen deinem pet und hunter halt"


da sag ich nur IG  -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patricko (9. April 2007)

Flapp schrieb:


> weißt du was mir passiert ist ich lauf mit meinem pet (schwein) name boar aus fun in winterspring rum
> komtm son magger bespuckt mich lacht mich aus etc frag ich ihn was das soll sagt er ich zitiere
> 
> "0o tut mir voll sry ich dachte du wärst nen Chinafarmer wegen deinem pet und hunter halt"
> ...



lol^^

Ich würd auch denken das du ein BOT bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkeyus (9. April 2007)

Hahaha das is ja ma hammer geil XD
Eben schurken machen immer Krits !  

Wer das noch nich gehört hat muss des hören !! is wichtig für alle klassen und dran halten XD 

^.^   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weiter so


----------



## Mondstein (15. April 2007)

hey
echt nice^^

gibts das auch für andere klassen?

z.B. Priester, Druids usw ?


----------



## Raefael (16. April 2007)

Mondstein schrieb:


> hey
> echt nice^^
> 
> gibts das auch für andere klassen?
> ...



Krieger
Jäger
Magier
Paladin
Alle zu finden auf wow-szene

//Rafa


----------



## daLord (16. April 2007)

Mondstein schrieb:


> hey
> echt nice^^
> 
> gibts das auch für andere klassen?
> ...



Links gibts auch im ersten Post des Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :



daLord schrieb:


> /Edit: Die komplett Liste:
> *Schurken* (24.02.2007)
> *Krieger* (07.03.2007)
> *Jäger* (25.03.2007)
> ...


----------



## Floyder (16. April 2007)

Echt geil.

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, was beim Druiden kommt:

"So MÜSSEN alle Kämpfe als Druide verlaufen: Angreifen -> Sehen dass man verliert -> Instanhealreisegestaltweglaufenunddengegnerauslachenftw!"

xD


----------



## alphaking (16. April 2007)

druiden und priester scheint es nicht zu geben...


----------



## Fendulas (16. April 2007)

Hoffentlich kommen die noch! Das wär ein Spaß, harhar.  (glaube schon, dass die das machen)


----------



## polini (18. April 2007)

geilo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab selten so gelacht besonders beim krieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mgh (19. April 2007)

Einfach göttlich


----------



## saphyroth (19. April 2007)

ich fand das mim krieger auch eindeutig am besten^^
jäger is auch sehr lustig vorallem weil ich hunter spiele...warte auf mehr klassen^^


----------



## Goveta (23. April 2007)

wann wird es denn endlich mal den warlock geben?
den wird er alleine nur wegen furcht schon sowas von runter machen habe schon voll angst

ein pala wuerde jetzt angstblase und ruhestein machen


----------



## Nuki (23. April 2007)

Ohm man das mit den Jägern könnte die wahrheit sein ^^


----------



## Mirek (24. April 2007)

ulolololol ich lag am boden vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



besonders beim pala oder hunter, weil es bei beiden auch noch zu 100% der wahrheit entspricht ;D


----------



## Sletal (25. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kein schami  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  DAs find ich schade da ich einer bin und gern über mich selber lache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fräsh (25. April 2007)

Kopaka schrieb:


> Er hat das jetzt auch noch für Krieger gemacht: http://www.wowszene.de/comment.php?comment.news.918




aufhören....der sarkassmus bringt mich noch um ^^ *im büro aufm boden kugel*

*danke button drück*

MfG


----------



## Goveta (25. April 2007)

es sollen endlich mal neue kommen ;(


----------



## Gelena (25. April 2007)

Ich finds genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vor allem die Anektdote an die lieben Schurken, sehr viel wahres dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kopaka (26. April 2007)

Wahrscheinlich kommt morgen ein Neues, zur WoW-Nacht.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (26. April 2007)

Herlich am besten is einfach der Schurke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselman (28. April 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> jede klasse die länger als 50 Frames gegen dich überlebt ist imba
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja ich bin Imba, was dagegen?^^ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pala forever !!


----------



## Narvelius (28. April 2007)

hmmm ich hab mich köstlich amüsiert auch beim Pala den ich mit Leib und Seele spiele allerdings beschreibt er sehr passend und stilecht den VergelterPala nen guten Holypala scheint er leider noch nicht getroffen zu haben... aber die guten Holys sind ehh selten im BG oder nur mit Stammgruppe...


----------



## Goveta (30. April 2007)

und immer noch kein neuer audio bog *heul*


----------



## daLord (9. Mai 2007)

Gibt neues, diesmal der Druide: 



daLord schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> *Schurken* (24.02.2007)
> *Krieger* (07.03.2007)
> ...


----------



## MrFlix (9. Mai 2007)

Ich will das er Warlocks auf die Schippe nimmt das muss so Hammer werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dudu is auch mal wieder ganz witzig aber bis jetzt kommt nichts an den Schurken oder Hunter ran.


----------



## Doragon (9. Mai 2007)

also ich find das neue zu Dudus mal wieder richtig gelungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber an Schurken und Hunter kommts nicht ganz ran ...


----------



## Seogoa (9. Mai 2007)

Yeah Barlow rockt mal wieder das Haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schmeiß mich weg, echt geil 

aber mein Platz 1 bleibt der Hunter,  Ich höre das fast Täglich und kann es schon auswendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beute (9. Mai 2007)

hm, mir gefällt pala eigentlich am besten XD


----------



## Doragon (9. Mai 2007)

beute schrieb:


> hm, mir gefällt pala eigentlich am besten XD



also Pala fand ich jezt nicht sooo gut, aus der Klischee-behaftesten Kasse hätte man vieleicht mehr machen können 
aber ich will nicht meckern -Barlow is der hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barlow (12. Mai 2007)

Seogoa schrieb:


> aber mein Platz 1 bleibt der Hunter,  Ich höre das fast Täglich und kann es schon auswendig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Respekt, ich kann die selber nicht mal auswendig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendulas (13. Mai 2007)

Wenn ich oben auf die von daLord aufgelisteten Links klick, kommt bei mir die Meldung,dass ein Plugin nicht installiert worden ist?!
Letztens bei den anderen Folgen hats auch noch funktioniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldegron (13. Mai 2007)

lol das ist so lustig^^  =)


----------



## Bankchar (13. Mai 2007)

Juhuu endlich was neues vom Barlow =)

Aber Schurke topt immer noch alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sletal (13. Mai 2007)

der neue ist geil aber den Schurken zu über treffen geht net (außer vieleicht mit schamis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Seogoa (13. Mai 2007)

Barlow schrieb:


> Respekt, ich kann die selber nicht mal auswendig...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Juhuuuu, nicht nur das Barlow hier in der Community nun umherspringt, nein in seinem ersten Post zitiert er mich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 JUHUUUUU mein Tag ist gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu*

btw ich bin über den Warlock gespannt


----------



## Sletal (28. Mai 2007)

Kopaka schrieb:


> Er hat das jetzt auch noch für Krieger gemacht: http://www.wowszene.de/comment.php?comment.news.918




??????? Der Krieger ist doch schon älter steht doch schon in einen der ersten beiträgen lern lesen a better way


----------



## Kopaka (28. Mai 2007)

Sletal schrieb:


> ??????? Der Krieger ist doch schon älter steht doch schon in einen der ersten beiträgen *lern lesen a better way*


/sign 



daLord schrieb:


> Der Sprecher der Allimania Reihe, Barlow, hat 10 lustige regeln für jeden neune Schurken verfasst. Diese wurden in der WoW-Nacht #58 veröffentlicht. Ich denke viele werden da so die eine oder andere Wahrheit entdecke ndie auch auf andere Klassen übertragbar ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Khalli (29. Mai 2007)

Druide folge ist hammer geil xD

Barlow ftw^^ need aber schamy Folge


----------



## KinayFeelwood (29. Mai 2007)

Geil XD ^^
Harz4 empfänger XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## KinayFeelwood (29. Mai 2007)

gibts wohl au scho hexenmeista^^


----------



## Kopaka (29. Mai 2007)

<3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

